# Automatic Install of Portpackage



## Gravita (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey Community!

I'm writing an install script, and I want to install in this script a port/package, without userinput, with standard settings (Python).

When I write:

```
cd /usr/ports/lang/python && make install
```
It asks for some settings, but I don't wan't this. How can I make an automatic install?

Sincerely,
Gravita


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2011)

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook

Or are you writing a script that automatically installs a port? (a Portpackage doesn't exist, it's either a port or a package).

Set BATCH, see ports(7).


----------



## Gravita (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, I can't get it, how I can install a port, with a command?
`make batch install` does not work.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2011)

BATCH is an environment variable, not a make target.


----------

